# 3D-Beamer anschließen?!?



## nahkillo94 (20. Februar 2010)

*3D-Beamer anschließen?!?*

Hi Leute,

hab mal ne Frage: 
Ich möchte mir diesen Beamer hier vielleicht kaufen:

Viewsonic  PJD6211

,verstehe aber nicht ganz wie der angeschlossen wird für den 3D-Betrieb. Es sind 2 VGA-Anschlüsse auf der Rückseite des Beamers zu sehen. 

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass da 2 PC's angeschlossen werden müssen. Stimmt dass? und wenn ja, wie wird das Bild der beiden Rechner synchronisiert. Oder geht das auch mit einer Grafikkarte die 2 Anschlüsse hat?


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 3D-Beamer anschließen?!?*

Ergänzung:

Ich dachte bisher immer, dass das zweite Bild vom 3D-Vision Treiber von Nvidia berechnet wird. Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## DAEF13 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 3D-Beamer anschließen?!?*

Der Beamer ist 120Hz fähig, weshalb er dann ganz normal -wie ein 3D Monitor- an den (einzigen) PC angeschlossen wird. Im Treiber wählt man dann den 120Hz 3D Modus aus, setzt die Shutterbrille auf, um dann ist man fertig...


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 3D-Beamer anschließen?!?*

Echt? Coole Sache! Wozu ist dann der 2. VGA-Port?


----------



## replax (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 3D-Beamer anschließen?!?*

für einen 2ten pc zb. 
man kann dann 2pc's anschließen und am beamer dann einstellen, welches bild man angeziegt bekommen will. so muss man nicht immer die kabel umstecken.


----------



## Superwip (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 3D-Beamer anschließen?!?*

Viele Beamer haben Auch einen VGA Ausgang, damit man gleichzeitig einen Monitor anschließen kann, nach dem Schema:

PC->Beamer-> Monitor

Kann bei Präsentationen ganz praktisch sein, vor allem wenn man keinen Laptop sondern nur einen billigen PC mitr nur einem Videoausgang verwendet

Bei Beamern würde ich aber die 2-Beamer Methode der 120Hz Beamer+ Shutterbrillenmethode für die 3D Darstellung vorziehen


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 3D-Beamer anschließen?!?*

Was willst du mit dem Beamer denn machen? Für Filme ist er nämlich ziemlich ungeeignet.


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 3D-Beamer anschließen?!?*

Danke für eure Hilfe! 

Ja ich wollte eigentlich Filme gucken und am PC spielen. Ich habe nämlich gelesen, dass der für 3D-Vision geeignet ist. Denkst du nicht?

Welchen würdest du mir denn empfehlen? Sollte aber nicht über 1000€ hinaus gehen!


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 3D-Beamer anschließen?!?*

Für Filme würde ich mir auf jeden Fall einen Beamer mit Digitaleingang und mindestens 720p (->16:9) zulegen. 

In der aktuellen c't (5/2010) sind z.B. der Acer H5360 (ab ca. 600€) und der ViewSonic PJD6381 getestet, mit einem klaren Sieg für den Acer. Letzterer tut übrigens auch mit 3D Vision, der getestete ViewSonic hatte wohl auch ein entsprechendes Logo im Handbuch, der 3D Vision Treiber hat ihn aber nicht erkannt. Vielleicht wirfst du einfach mal einen Blick in die c't.


----------



## nahkillo94 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 3D-Beamer anschließen?!?*

Danke für den Tipp. Dann werd ich mir am besten mal die c't kaufen.


----------

